# Preview window control in Grid Guide Mode



## tombot (Sep 22, 2013)

The preview window that shows in the "grid guide" view, is distracting. The 8 rows of channel listings are harder to read because they've been compressed to accommodate the preview window. Preview windows should always be "an option" during the time you're trying to read text, because they usually end up looking like distracting strobe lights as the images change so quickly. So distracting that I find I am always hitting the pause button after going into the channel guide. I suppose I could set up a macro on my new universal remote to cause the pause to happen, but -- does anyone know of a code to turn off that preview window?
Shouldn't it be an option for those of us who are distracted by it?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope. That window came to be only when the grid guide was updated to full screen. Thus, it works just a bit differently than the others.


----------



## jgametest (Oct 31, 2013)

you can hide the preview by hitting "Pause |> Slow"

This function works when in the main screen, but have not tested in guide. Will let you know if that works in that mode. The permanent option to hide the preview window is in settings, video window, off.

However you are correct this can not disable the preview in the guide.
I would think if you choose to turn that feature off they would honor that request to not force it on you. But that would require an adjustment in both versions to be send down to correct.


----------



## tombot (Sep 22, 2013)

"you can hide the preview by hitting "Pause |> Slow"

I can't find a way to hide it.

Well, like I said, I'm a new user. I got a few questions:
1) Is this the correct forum to prompt tivo to change the behavior of that function?
2) Do you recognize that the grid guide could be significantly easier to read if it was expanded vertically?
3) That preview window bothers me a lot. How do I find out if others are also bothered by it, in order to force a change in functionality?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That only applies to the preview window in the UI. The one in the guide can not be disabled. 

To permenantly disable the one in the UI you can go to Settings->Displays->Video Window. But again it does not effect the guide. For the guide I usually just hit pause as soon as I pull it up. That way it's not as distracting.


----------

